# Grimsby Trawler "Eastbourne" GY 155



## phylymann (Dec 3, 2021)

Does anyone have any information on the Eastbourne, Grimsby trawler Gy 155 later FD 331, or any photos. Any information is appreciated.
Stephen


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Stephen,
Comprehensive info here.


S.T. Eastbourne FD331 | The Bosun's Watch


For chapter and verse re owners. Her registration do***ents are at TNA Kew.





Ship Eastbourne , official number: 106684. When built: 1896. Registry closed: 1937. | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk




GY Crew Lists at NE Linc's Archives





Grimsby crew lists | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk





regards
Roger


----------



## phylymann (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Stephen,
> Comprehensive info here.
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for info and such a quick reply.
Regards, Stephen


----------

